# URQ Meetup in conjunction with Mount Washington Hillclimb, June 22-26th , 2011



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

So.. Anyone going to the 'urq meet' on Saturday, in conjunction with the racing at Mt. Washington?? (June 22-26th , 2011 Pinkham Notch-New Hampshire)



Tim Maskus has done some organizing, and come up with:



Display for sure Saturday ( Subaru on Friday )

John Buffum may be made available to sign his book and do a Q & A from the public and us.

John's Group B Audi will be on display ( Possibly another location at the hill )

Sprongls may bring their URQ for display

We are working on a parade of URQ's possibly up the hill at some point

Marc Swanson ( EFI Express ) is putting together a route for a possible Friday Tour & Lunch


(Not too far to drive a urq for the New England crowd!)


For More info..

http://app4.websitetonight.com/proj...t_Wash_Registration.html?t=634327503529515106


----------



## Rally43 (Oct 29, 2008)

*4/01/2011 UPDATE TO URQ Climb To The Clouds*

* We have had some changes and final info for the Climb To The Clouds Hillclimb on mount Washington June 24,25,26 . 

1. We have limted availability of 30 UR Quattros
2. Registration is here: http://myautoevents.com/pls/mae/frmEventDetail.Show?psevent_id=12313
3. Registration fee is $ 55.00 and includes 3 days of VIP Access
4. John Buffum will be on hand to sign his book and autographs also Q & A from fans..
5. VIP access to both concerts on Friday and Saturday night
6. John Buffum will have is ex Michele Mouton car available for viewing 
7. We will be located near the start in a special URQ designated area for all 3 days
8. A guided tour / drive will be on one of those days , route choosen by Marc Swanson EFI Express


If you have any questions you can email me at: [email protected]



More info on the overall event can be found here: http://www.climbtotheclouds.com


Here is the latest update from CTTC organizers:

Thank You!: First off, all of us involved with the planning and organizing of the 2011 Mt. Washington Hillclimb would like to say THANK YOU very much for your interest in the 2011 Climb to the Clouds! Whether you're planning to volunteer at the event, spectate, compete or crew, we're extremely glad that you'll be joining us at the Mt. Washington Auto Road this June for what will surely be an event to remember - the 2011 Climb to the Clouds - and a chance to help celebrate the 150th anniversary of the Mt. Washington Auto Road as the nation's oldest man-made attraction!

Accepted Driver List: Just in case you didn't know, the "Acceptance Letters" were mailed to Drivers about two weeks ago - in the next week or so we plan to post the list of Competitors on our web site, www.climbtotheclouds.com and distribute a press release to the media to let the world know who will be competing at Mt. Washington in June.

CTTC Ticket Update: For those of you who have been patiently waiting for information regarding Tickets to the 2011 Mt. Washington Hillclimb - we met last week to discuss ticketing details and if all goes well, you'll be able to purchase your CTTC tickets on-line, through our web site very soon. Thanks again for your patience with this...

CTTC Camping Areas Located Nearby: Although we'll have "limited" on-site camping available for CTTC Volunteers (50 sites) on a first come, first served basis, there are a number of great camgrounds located nearby if you're interested. Here's some info:


The closest campground to the Climb to the Clouds is the Dolly Copp Campground - located 2 miles north of the Mt. Washington Auto Road on Route 16: http://www.campsnh.com/dollycopp.htm

There’s also a campground called the Green Meadow Campground that's located in Glen, NH - approx. 8 to 10 miles south of the Mt. Washington Auto Road on Rt. 16: http://www.greenmeadowcampingarea.com/

Located just beyond the Green Meadow Campground in Glen, NH - follow Rt. 16 south to Rt. 302 and go right (west) for less than a mille - you’ll come to the Glen Ellis Campground on your left - a very nice, clean campground with an on-site laundry facility and a convenience store located at the entrance: http://www.glenelliscampground.com/default.html

CTTC Preferred Lodging Properties: If you're not into camping but would prefer to stay in a nearby hotel, we have a number of great partner properties listed on our web site that we'd strongly recommend you check out. They include the following:
The Eagle Mounatin House - Jackson, NH (the CTTC Headquarters Hotel)
The Wildcat Inn & Tavern - Jackson, NH
The Royalty Inn - Gorham, NH
The Town & Country Motor Inn - Gorham/Shelburne, NH
The Red Jacket Mountain View - North Conway, NH
The Fox Ridge Resort & Hotel - North Conway, NH

When you contact any of the above CTTC preferred lodging properties, please be sure to tell the Reservationist that you're attending the 2011 Mt. Washington Hillclimb so you'll be able to receive the "special" CTTC rate!

CTTC Volunteer Update: We just wanted to clear up what may (or may not) be a confusing situation for some folks regarding volunteering at the 2011 Climb to the Clouds. On our web site, we have some pretty detailed descriptions regarding the various volunteer postitions that will be available. Included with the descriptions are the days of the week and the hours that these positions will need to be filled. The one thing that may be misunderstood is that if you'd like to volunteer for any of these postions, or a multiple of these positions (which you can do) it could be for as little as one position a day or several different positions over several days - it's totally up to you.

We're just extremely appreciative that you're willing to lend a hand to help us make the 2011 Mt. Washington Hillclimb the most memorable event it could be. That being said, our sincere thanks to everyone who has already signed up to assist us - we couldn't do it without you! For those of you who haven't signed up to volunteer yet but are considering it, please give it some thought... you may or may not realize it but in order for this event to be successful, we'll require the support of nearly 300 volunteers during the event!

Planning to bring your dog?: Just a quick note to let everyone know that if you're planning to attend the 2011 Climb to the Clouds this June and you'd like to bring your dog with you - that's great! All we ask is that you please be sure to keep your dog on a leash while you're on-site at the Climb to the Clouds... thanks, we really appreciate your support! By the way, if you decide to serve as a volunteer, you won't be able to have your dog with you... please keep that in mind as well. Thanks!!!

CTTC Event Chiefs: Speaking of volunteers, we'd like to publicly acknowledge and thank the many talented & dedicated folks who have joined the 2011 Mt. Washington Hillclimb as Event Officials. The folks listed below are all considered to be "Chiefs of Specialties" and are absolutely vital in the safe and efficient operation of the Climb to the Clouds!

When you attend this year's hillclimb, be it as a volunteer, a spectator, a competitor or a crew member, I have no doubt that you'll have a chance to run into many of these fine individuals. If you do, please take a moment to shake their hand and thank them for all they've done to help make sure this year's Climb to the Clouds is one of the best ever!
Chief Steward: John Buffum
Chief Safety Steward: Mark Everett
Chief Technical Steward: Don Taylor
Chief of Communications: Bob Lyle
Chief Registrar: Mary Shiloff
Chief of Fire & Rescue: Peter Villaume
Chief of Timing & Scoring: Mark Williams
Chief of Corner Workers: Scott Beliveau
Chief of Spectator Marshalls: George Young
Chief of Security: Aaron Matthews
Volunteer Camground Host: Heather Wagner
Paddock Manager(s): Dan & Marianne Way
Start-line Flagger: Dan Way
Grid Manager/Staging: Marianne Way
Finish-line Flagger: Jerry Shiloff
Vintage Liaison: Tom Ellsworth

Sports Car Club of New Hampshire: As many of you know, in order to host any sort of motorsports event, it has to be sanctioned (insured). As such, we're extremely proud to say that the 2011 Mt. Washington Hillclimb will be sanctioned by the Sports Car Club of New Hampshire (SCCNH)! The club was first started in the Fall of 1955 and has been actively involved with the sport of hillclimbing for many, many years - as a matter of fact, since the early 1960's. Every year, the SCCNH membership organize a variety of motorsports events for the enthusiast including Hillclimbs, Autocrosses, Wintercrosses & TSD rally events - whether you're from New Hampshire or not, everyone who's interested is always welcome to attend and/or participate. To learn more about the Sports Car Club of New Hampshire or to become a member, visit: www.sccnh.org

By the way, SCCNH also has a very talented & dedicated committee involved with the organization and operation of the 2011 Mt. Washington Hillclimb - the members of this esteemed committee include:
David Burden: SCCNH President
Howard Roundy: SCCNH Past President
George Young: SCCNH Treasurer (and Chief of Spectator Marshalls)
Drew Young: SCCNH Hillclimb Chairman (and Competitor)
David Patten: SCCNH Technical Liaison (and Competitor)
Terry Murphy: SCCNH Marketing Liaison

CTTC Saturday Night Concert: As you probably know from reading the CTTC event schedule on our web site, we have a concert planned for Friday night (along with fireworks!) and a concert planned for Saturday night as well. Although we're not ready to announce Friday evenings band yet, we are excited to share the news with you that we'll have an amazing band called "TAB The Band" from Duxbury, MA performing LIVE on the Climb to the Clouds Stage at the base of the Mt. Washington Auto Road Saturday evening from 8:00pm to 10:00pm! If you visit their Facebook page (www.TABtheBand.com) you'll be able to learn all about TAB The Band and get all their latest news... as a matter of fact, the following information was taken directly from their page:

"A rock & roll band with an enduring fondness for pure pop and a wicked, sly sense of humor, TAB the Band defy easy categorization. They may love the Beatles and Cheap Trick as much as T-Rex and the Rolling Stones, but TAB aren’t classic rockers; they’re a vibrant, contemporary band that blends the vigor of punk, the might of arena rock and the melodicism of power-pop, earning the admiration of Isaac Brock of Modest Mouse, Stone Temple Pilots, Slash, Black Rebel Motorcycle Club, and J Mascis of Dinosaur Jr, alt-rock stalwarts who requested TAB The Band as their opening act. TAB the Band’s full range can be heard on Zoo Noises (released Jan 2010), a freewheeling, all-encompassing carnival ride, fueled by such intoxicating singles as the percussive “She Said No (I Love You)” and the breakneck hooks of “Bought and Sold.”

2011 Mt. Ascutney Hillclimb (May 20-22, 2011) & Burke Mountain Hillclimb (June 10-12, 2011): If you're one of the many Competitors or Volunteers who will be joining us for the 2011 Climb to the Clouds this June and you'd like another event or two to "shake the cob webs out" or have some fun, please consider these two hillclimb events. They're part of the New England Hillclimb Association Championship series. The venues are 100% tarmac and they'd be a great way to shake down your racecar before you come to Mt. Washington in late June. If you'd like more info on the New England Hillclimb Association or info on entering (or voluteering) at these fine events, please be sure to check them out on-line at: www.hillclimb.org

Well, that's about it for this week. Thank you again for your interest in the 2011 Mt. Washington Hillclimb and for your support... we look forward to seeing each and everyone of you at this year's Climb to the Clouds June 22-26, 2011!!! Let's all hope for some warmer weather so the snow & ice can melt and the talented folks at the Mt. Washington Auto Road can get busy with the 150th consecutive opening of "the Road"!!!
*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

ohh man...I would love to see this....


----------



## Rally43 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Update...*

We have 12 paid registrants so far as of 04/05/2011.... Please spread the owrd.. only 30 spots available and only 18 left......


----------



## Rally43 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Update*

The Group B Rally Club along with the Audi UR Quattro community to attend the 2011 Climb To The Clouds Hill climb on Mount Washington June 24-26th , in Pinkham Notch New Hampshire.



The Audi UR Quattro has been synonymous with motorsports since its inception in 1981. Most famous of those events are the Group B Rally cars of the early to mid eighties. The sites and sounds of the Killer B's as they were known met their fate at the hands of the FIA governing body in 1986 , as calls from the public, and the racers themselves felt that the cars were just too dangerous to compete anymore. In order for a car to qualify for the Group B Class a manufacturer had to build at least 200 examples of the car is street trim.

Although the Group B Audi UR Quattro's didn't resemble its street cousin, they share the same heritage. Most of the Group B Cars went on to compete in arena style European Rally Cross ( Now making an appearance in the US ) and now private collectors. Some of the Group B Audi's had upwards of 600 horsepower. These cars are turbo charged all wheel drive with lockable differentials and were far ahead of there time.

Total sales in the USA were 664, of which the majority were sold in 1983, far less in 1984 and is rumored to have sold less than 20 in 1985. Sales figures for Canada were 99, which included 61 in 1983, 17 in 1984, 18 in 1985 and 3 in 1986. 

Approximately 20-30 Audi Ur Quattros Both Rally and street versions will be on static display for the 3 days near the base of the hill.
John Buffum will be attending autographing his book , In Like a Lamb...Out Like a Lion relates the stunning career of US national champion rally driver, John Buffum, from its tentative beginnings in 1969 to its roaring finish in 1987. Champion co-driver and former National PRO Rally Manager, Tom Grimshaw, tells Buffum‘s story and the course of rally racing in the United States as no one else can, with anecdotes and personal interviews. John Buffum has won the U.S. National PRO Rally Championship eleven times. He is nine-time winner of the U.S./Canada North American Rally Cup Championship and Pikes Peak Auto Hill Climb record-breaker. He was selected three times as member of All-American Race Team by the American Auto Racing Writers & Broadcasters Association and is the world record-holder for the most victories in major championship events.
John will also be displaying his Ex Michele Mouton Group B Audi UR Quattro

If you own an Audi UR Quattro or know someone who does please encourage them to register for this historic event: http://myautoevents.com/pls/mae/frmE...event_id=12313

More info on the Mount Washington Hill Climb: http://www.climbtotheclouds.com

Questions ? Email: [email protected]


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Me and my UrQuattro will be there.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Rally43 said:


> In order for a car to qualify for the Group B Class a manufacturer had to build at least 200 examples of the car is street trim.


They actually had to homologate the cars for GR4.




Rally43 said:


> Although the Group B Audi UR Quattro's didn't resemble its street cousin, they share the same heritage.


Not sure what you mean by that.
The GR4 car is a spitting image of the stock model, and the few exterior differences of the stock car, and the GRB car was the wider front fenders, and the vented rears.



Rally43 said:


> Total sales in the USA were 664, of which the majority were sold in 1983, far less in 1984 and is rumored to have sold less than 20 in 1985. Sales figures for Canada were 99, which included 61 in 1983, 17 in 1984, 18 in 1985 and 3 in 1986.


Not sure where you got this info? 73 some-odd cars were sold in the US for the 1985 model year, and there are 50 that are documented in the states today!


----------



## Rally43 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Morning Update: Last week to register for the Mount Washington URQ Meet*

*We now have 17 Registered for the CTTC URQ event at Mount Washington.

Thanks to Mike Z and his 83 URQ being the latest entry.


May 25th is the deadline as the CTTC organizers need to know how many cars we will have to assign our space. It would be great to have at least 25 URQ's at this event, 30 is the goal....

More info and to register at the link below: *

http://www.myautoevents.com/pls/mae/frmEventDetail.Show?psevent_id=12313


----------

